# I don't want to brag BUT



## splayed (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey Bushkey

You get to brag, that rack is awsome!!!!!:thumbs_up:RockOn:

I wish I had a rack like that (all the bows too). :77:

Congrats:clap:


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

Nicely done - and a great idea for me to start a bow rack. :darkbeer:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*cool bow rack bushkey.....*

you ve got the right idea.:wink:

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

That is a nice bow holder !!
Is it possible to make a better picture from the bottom board where the cams are in? I will directly begin to build the same board for my room:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Man dit lyk nou bakgat! Al wat my bekommerd maak is dat ek hom sal moet volmaak!!! Ha ha ha!

NG


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Lyk great, maar wat as jy jou volgende boog koop 

Cheers

Johann


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

That is worth braging about.

Ryan


----------



## Pardus (Sep 13, 2007)

Dit lyk flippen goed Bossie. en ja soos bushcat se, jy mag ma brag.

en kyk godzilla het sy eerste verskyning gemaak op AT!:tongue:


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbs_up:77::blob1::greenwithenvy::wav::hello2::set1_applaud::jam::tea:

Leon se werk is baie goed
Ek is groen van jaloesie

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Bowrack*

Very nice indeed!!!Bossie I am falling behind!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Is that a bow shop or your personal collection???


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Bossie,

I can't see the photo. Congratulations anyway!:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. Here is better foto's and here is my bow room guard dog.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> That is a nice bow holder !!
> Is it possible to make a better picture from the bottom board where the cams are in? I will directly begin to build the same board for my room:wink:


Here you can see the cams. It is on a piece of matting. And my three babies(Elite's) visible.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Is that a bow shop or your personal collection???


I know what you mean. That is why I love my wife so much. Your wives buy shoes, mine buys archery gear. There is nearly a trigger, stabilizer, arrow rest and sight for every bow and extras.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

jcdup said:


> Lyk great, maar wat as jy jou volgende boog koop
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Johann


Johan, daar is darem nog plek vir twee boe op die punte, en die kinders se boe moet maar af dan:wink: Ek het plek nodig volgende jaar vir die nuwe Synergy, en ek vermoed 'n Ice of Fire.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Here you can see the cams. It is on a piece of matting. And my three babies(Elite's) visible.


Thank you for the detailed picture, this helps enormous.
I have in my wood workshop some rests of German oak, pitch pine, beech and one pice of any tropic wood, will see what is long enough for my board. The right place for my board is 1,30 m
I think at the end of next week I have pictures from my board:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,

Here my wood after a short sunday morning work in my workshop.
What do you mean, is this wood good enough for a board like yours ?

The wood after the first cut.









I am by grinding the wooden plates









Now the finished boards


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is perfect. This is what I like about this kind of rack. Because it is two separate pieces of wood that is not connected to each other.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,

My board is ready, with smooth glossy coating, and I would try to screw the planks at the wall in the evening. But the F...ing wall is to weak and I got no hold for the screws  This are the moments if I will burn down this 100 years old F....ing house:target::target::target:
Tomorrow if my nerves are on a normally level again I must think about another solution. For this evening I have enough and take a cold one:darkbeer:


----------



## Neut5150 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Incredible Bowrack*

Way to go....very impressive.


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Karoojager,

Epoxy threaded rod into the wall. Works like a charm. Normally stronger that a rawl bolt if done properly.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Drenalinjunkie8 said:


> Karoojager,
> 
> Epoxy threaded rod into the wall. Works like a charm. Normally stronger that a rawl bolt if done properly.


Thank you for the advice.
I took today along from my job a "PU glue ", this is a glue that foam up in the hole and after one hour it is very strong.


----------



## skaamie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Its not the rack I want*

Its all that money that you spend on bows!!!! Some people collect stamps- others coins etc but you my friend collect "bows". Is one not good enough?Your backyard must be a dangerous place to be with all those arrows flying around.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

skaamie said:


> Its all that money that you spend on bows!!!! Some people collect stamps- others coins etc but you my friend collect "bows". Is one not good enough?Your backyard must be a dangerous place to be with all those arrows flying around.


Thanks. Yes there is a few but we are four archers in my house. I have a Field-3-D bow, Indoor bow and hunting bow. My wife has a Field bow, Indoor bow, Hunting bow and another that can double for field and indoor. And my kids have a bow each. 

It can be dangerous at times.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bossie,

Thank you for the bow rack idea, this was a good solution for my place problem.
After some work and problems by drilling the holes in the wall my rack is finish.
All what I now need is one or two new bows to refill the place at the left side.:wink:

Sorry that the pictures are in bad quality, but 100 KB is not enough for brilliant pictures.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

That is perfect Frank it looks great. I like the natural form of the wood. What kind of timber is that? It is a easy, simple yet effective design.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> That is perfect Frank it looks great. I like the natural form of the wood. What kind of timber is that? It is a easy, simple yet effective design.


I am not sure because this was a rest in my workshop, I think this is Bongossie or Merrantie. Eight years ago I made windows from this timber for a client and this was the rest


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey well done Frank and Bushkey, when I finaly get a bow I will make a rack similar to those as I am sure that there is more than one bow in my future.

Ryan


----------

